# Webcomic reccomendations?



## RuthlessTheClaw (Feb 16, 2014)

Hiya fuzzbutts! I just finished a comic, and I am hungry for more. I need more. MOAR! ^-^
Enneywheys~ A small collection of comics Ive read and enjoyed: Twokinds, Jack, Housepets, Bittersweet Candy Bowl, VG cats, and a few others. I REALLY love jack and bcb for the emotional stuff. Im the kind of guy who watches a movie just to make himself cry. 
Are there any WCs with really good plots out there that Ive failed to notice? I need something to read while I wait for my other schtuffs to update, so pretty much anything would be great. >.>


----------

